# What's the Geekiest Thing You've Read on the Kindle?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

I recently (last night!) started Kindle Geeks, and I thought I'd ask you guys for geek-worthy recommendations.

I already stumbled across The Disappearing Spoon: And Other True Tales of Madness, Love, and the History of the World from the Periodic Table of the Elements, which sounded so perfectly geeky that I ended up buying it despite the $12 price tag. 

So...confess your inner geek to us. What do you have on your kindle that would have gotten you beaten up in grade school?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

GoblinWriter said:


> I already stumbled across The Disappearing Spoon: And Other True Tales of Madness, Love, and the History of the World from the Periodic Table of the Elements, which sounded so perfectly geeky that I ended up buying it despite the $12 price tag.


I don't have anything excessively geeky on my Kindle, but your post leads me to believe you might enjoy this thread (started and maintained by The Hooded Claw, with assistance from his faithful minion Scarlet) if you haven't already found it...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15647.0.html


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks to Susan for the promo, and Scarlet for all the links! Goblin, if you do page through all that, note how the subject (title) changes over time.

A history of torpedo technical and design problems is pretty geeky, but I not only read this, even broke my rule about not buying anything over $9.99 for an ebook to get it!



And a book about writing and producing a television show more than fifty years old is pretty geeky, but again I bought and read this one (I'm a big fan of Lucille Ball):



This is a biography of the discoverer of Uranus that I did buy when it was at a cut price, but I admit I haven't read it yet. No jokes about watching out for Klingons, please!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Is this geeky?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Is this geeky?


That's about as geeky as it gets!

But you knew that already.....


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

the books I buy are not the geeky ones.  I bought my Kindle to save me money on paper and ink (not to mention to save me from embarassement) so I could read my fanfiction outside of my computer.  No one sees what exactly I'm reading and when they ask I can say something semi-truthfully like, "I'm reading Harry Potter" or "I'm reading Jane Austen".  That's my true geek shame, I'm addicted to fanfiction and I have even spread it to my dad.  He now has an ereader (Pandigital Novel) and he will now start putting it on his ereader to read when he has a break from work.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

How do these rate on the geeky scale?



and this (image isn't working for this)

The Engineering Design of Systems: Models and Methods

and this



Plus lots of PDFs


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool idea for a blog, though, I don't think I'm very geeky... is historical fiction only considered geeky if it's fantasy?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

history_lover said:


> Cool idea for a blog, though, I don't think I'm very geeky... is historical fiction only considered geeky if it's fantasy?


Not necessarily. According to the 'Official' Venn diagram, If one is properly obsessed, one may geek out on practically anything as long as one doesn't become socially inept in the process.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Is it geeky to admit that the reason I bought my kindle was to get Star Trek novels that were no longer available in print?  Or that I was jumping for joy last night when a Star Trek novel I've been jonesing for is FINALLY available for my kindle?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Not necessarily. According to the 'Official' Venn diagram, If one is properly obsessed, one may geek out on practically anything as long as one doesn't become socially inept in the process.


In that case, I think running on a blog on history related Kindle content firmly plants me in the obsession arena!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

history_lover said:


> In that case, I think running on a blog on history related Kindle content firmly plants me in the obsession arena!


Embrace your inner geek. Nurture her and let her bloom to her full potential.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

The Kindle User Manual.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't brain well enough to rock the geek...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTW, THC, new weird books for new year?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a science geek so it's hard to narrow it to just one but, how's this for geeky: a conspiracy theory from 400 years ago. Did Johannes Kepler really murder Tycho Brahe for his data?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks (and the link to that old thread--there's some serious LOL stuff in there!). I definitely approve of these geeky finds. If you have a site in your profile, I'll give you a plug if I use them on my blog. 

Geoffrey, great chart! 

I'm going to do a post with a few how-to-survive-the-zombie-apocalypse ebooks for tomorrow. Seems like one should start of the new year with sage wisdom.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

What a terrific thread! Thanks. These are some of the most intriguing books that I have ever seen in one thread.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> What a terrific thread! Thanks. These are some of the most intriguing books that I have ever seen in one thread.


Well, if you think the Kindle User Manual is so intriguing, you should look at the one that came with the cover!


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Kindle manual, TV Manual, Html, css etc. books


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I'm a science geek so it's hard to narrow it to just one but, how's this for geeky: a conspiracy theory from 400 years ago. Did Johannes Kepler really murder Tycho Brahe for his data?


Despite the low reviews by some readers, this sounded interesting enough that I ordered it after seeing it mentioned here!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Hooded Claw, I posted _Heavenly Intrigue_ and I went back and looked at my Goodreads review. I gave it three stars and here's what I wrote:

"Did Johannes Kepler murder Tycho Brahe for his data? Wow! The authors have some evidence but 400 years is a bit too far back for any certainty. I am so not interested in conspiracy theories but this was an interesting book as I had not read much biographically about either one."

So, not a five star review, but I did like it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nah, Kepler killed Brahe for his golden prosthetic nose, which is why Brahe was buried with his copper nose.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Nah, Kepler killed Brahe for his golden prosthetic nose, which is why Brahe was buried with his copper nose.


I kept trying to really picture what he must have looked like. Very weird!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I was just browsing upcoming releases for kindle and spotted this:

Nerds: How Dorks, Dweebs, Techies, and Trekkies Can Save Americaand Why They Might Be Our Last Hope


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

"The Elegant Universe." I regret nothing.


----------

